# Let's See You..



## Boss Mare (Feb 5, 2008)

Here I am!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's me!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 5, 2008)

The first photo is more recent from this past week, the other two are from back in January when i visited Nicole (the buckskin is the famous Image). I cropped them down a bit though. Notice there is a horse in the background of each of these



.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just posted one of these but, okay, here I is lol:


----------



## Leeana (Feb 5, 2008)

Matt do you model???


----------



## Russ (Feb 5, 2008)

Leanna I model, extensively....see me and my mare below.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 5, 2008)

Dang Russ, I KNEW you were HOT, but man o'man that pic is off the chart!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah Leanna I did a bit of modelling and acting in T.O. before I realised it wasn't for me. Believe me...you have to REALLY love it to do it; a lot of skanky people in that biz lol.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Feb 5, 2008)

Russ said:


> Leanna I model, extensively....see me and my mare below.



HAHAHA















so funny, I love Gumby!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Sheryl....I try.







Irish Hills Farm said:


> Dang Russ, I KNEW you were HOT, but man o'man that pic is off the chart!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 5, 2008)

You know Russ....You're now officially -in my books anyway- gonna be Gumby -affectionately of course-!


----------



## nootka (Feb 6, 2008)

L.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok I will play





Me and hubby






Me


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2008)

Here I am, and Harvey, too



















and with playing with my Dad's car:


----------



## Willow Glen (Feb 6, 2008)

Heres me in the middle with my 2 best mates


----------



## jdomep (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my avatar bigger










and me and my boys


----------



## alongman (Feb 6, 2008)

Here I am.....











and here's one of my mom, Jody, and I - she's the one you seldom see at the shows, but is the one who is HUGELY responsible for the horses and our success.


----------



## anoki (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok, this is me in January at a friend's wedding (I was a bridesmaid)






Yes, they took pictures outside....and it was FREEZING!!!!! :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared

But this is what I normally look like





Waiting with Delilah to do some stacked pictures...which didn't turn out very well!! OH!

I think puppies are harder than foals to get good stacked shots of....






~kathryn


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 6, 2008)

Yours truly with our Harlequin Great Dane, Eagle






and with Saber


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok here I am with my family. I am the Mom !! LOL











Missy


----------



## stormo41 (Feb 6, 2008)

here i am!


----------



## whitney (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats me on the right.....................


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi! Here's me! The first one taken on Thanks Giving and the other one outside on Christmas day!


----------



## Ashley (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont have any recent ones, and am not takeing any. I am in the process of becomeing girl again and growing my hair out. But its nice to put faces to names.


----------



## alongman (Feb 6, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I dont have any recent ones, and am not takeing any. I am in the process of becomeing girl again and growing my hair out. But its nice to put faces to names.


I think I have some pictures of you Ashely - would you like me to share for you?!


----------



## River1018 (Feb 6, 2008)

Myself and my hubby


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 6, 2008)

I tried very hard to find a photo of me that doesn't have a horse in it....



It was MUCH harder then I expected!!

Here's me from less then a month ago, before going to the Senior Winter Dance






With my Diva










And miss Diva and I again


----------



## shane (Feb 6, 2008)

wow you all look GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2008)

here I am!!

this is me with one of my best friends, Sarah (Feather_Baby here on the forum). Just going out for the Grimsby Santa Claus Parade this Christmas






and me and Dallas <3


----------



## barefoot (Feb 6, 2008)

I seem to only be able to make mine huge or small!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 6, 2008)

How fun!


----------



## Rachel (Feb 6, 2008)

I LOVE this idea of putting faces to names! It makes me feel so much closer to all of you. Here I am. I wanted to put up another picture of me and some of the horses but realized I don't have a single recent one. I guess I'm spending too much time behind the camera instead of in front of it!


----------



## Gizzmoe (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a couple of pics of me taken today.











And my daughter is in my avatar but its a pic from a year ago lol.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah no thanks Adam.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I was talking when this one was taken. My hair is curled up. It goes to about my butt. I need some more pics with my horses again. Maybe this spring....


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't realize that everybody was so young. I don't have any recent pics of me and like someone else said, i'm usually the one behind the camera.

Leslie


----------



## Erica (Feb 7, 2008)

at Convention






out with friends






in the show ring






after a week of work at Nationals you can probably catch me like this


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 7, 2008)

alongman said:


> Here I am.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be so modest about your Mom Adam, I saw her lots last year and she did great!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't have any recent pics of me uploaded. Here is one from the summer with my hubby:






I'm sure missing that pool and warm weather, we had to dig out of two feet of snow this morning...yuck!


----------



## Feather1414 (Feb 8, 2008)

This one is fairly recent...






This is my angry face apparently...wish I looked a LITTLE more menacing, come on






Did I mention I am hardly EVER serious?


----------



## CritterCountry (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright, alright, here is me..cover your eyes and run for the border!!


----------



## Kootenay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll play--(but I never seem to take good pictures) OH!






****Have to add this---If you walk around the room while looking at my picture, my eyes will follow you. I didn't notice it until now. (As is, I didn't like that pic to begin with, and now the creepy follow'y' eyes,,LOL!



)


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 8, 2008)

Me


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 9, 2008)

Here I am riding my dad's morgan.






Me and my 4 year old Quarter mare Spot.






This is my eye. Just for fun!






Me and my little Diva after her first show. (ignore the fact that my pants were falling!) OH!






When I was probably... 8 or so year old.






me and Diva in the back. (I had the smallest mini at the show!)






Thats me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice faces everyone! Nice to match names and faces!





Being a young youth, I prolly shouldnt post a pic...


----------



## love_casper (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's me and my yorkie Jazzy.






these were taken this winter











cool thread!


----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

here I am haha OH!


----------



## rhea (Feb 10, 2008)

All my pics of me I'm goofing off somehow, but here ya go...






During a roadtrip to Toronto, my first time trying poprocks.






That same roadtrip, we had bets going on who could fit into the bottom compartment of the wardrobe in the hotel room. I won.


----------



## baybrianna (Feb 10, 2008)

here i am

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/mini...tmas2997013.jpg


----------



## Keri (Feb 13, 2008)

Okay, I tried finding some good pics, but it was hard.



Anyways, here's me showing over the summer. My jackets a bit messed up.






And then here's my son who will start leadline this year! Yeah! Can't find any pics of my husband.


----------



## shalamara minis (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree it's nice to put name with pictures. I don't do photos well and am usually the one taking pictures but I found this one.


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Feb 13, 2008)

I love to see everyone. I've not been around much and so I see a lot of new faces. Hopefully, I can get back at it soon. As always, it's great to put names and faces together. Here is me and my family. My hubby Joey is front and center, our son Jase (22) is standing in the back. Our youngest son Caleb (19) is on the right. Hubby and I will be married 23 years on Valentine's Day!!!!!!!!!

Blessings,

Janine

Here we are....


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 16, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's a few of me



[/SIZE]





















[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------

